#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Load Bearing Capacity of Different Steel Sections

## uzbarry

Hi, 
can someone please share data on load bearing capacities of steel sections against their varying section modulus (shapes).

or if someone can advise how to carry out these load calculations, it would be better! 

Thanks in advance,


Regards,
UBSee More: Load Bearing Capacity of Different Steel Sections

----------


## Nabilia

AISC Steel Construction Manual 13th 2006.pdf 118.961 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uzbarry

Thank you Nabilia!

----------

